# considering S scale venture



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I am O scale only right now,but I have been looking more closely at S, now I will only be interested in S scale,not flyer,only the high dollar DCC or DCS controlled scaled to the max stuff, no cheep junk,so where do I start?.........Mike


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

American Models and the newest American Flyer are the nicest I say. I think TMCC can be had in S. If your talking "scale" S DC, American Models is the only company I know that makes fair priced ready to run stuff. I say check out The S Gaugain.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to the "right scale". 

The biggest change you will discover right now coming from O is the selection is MUCH more restricted than what you became accustomed to in O scale, especially if you don't want to do old Flyer.



Lionel (Flyonel)
Can't tell you much about Lionel's offering... don't have any.


American Models http://www.americanmodels.com/
They make very nice stuff. Reasonably priced. Very good detail. Their stuff does not come with DCC installed or even DCC ready. I could be wrong, so a call to AM might be worth your time. Ask for the owner, Ron. He'll shoot you straight. There might be some other niche mfr's but they have very limited selection. However...

Soon S-Helper will be re-incarnated under the MTH flag. When they were independent they were sometimes known as "Showcase Line". Their stuff was beautiful but expensive. Sounds like it's right up your alley. You can find some of their stuff on Craigs List or Ebay. Rumor has it that their new MTH locos will be available with all the "bells and whistles", DCC, Proto-sound, etc. Their old website had many links with detailed instructions for installing sound and controller cards.

Regarding track... I have "old flyer", which I suspect will not appeal to you as it is not terribly "scale". I also have American Models track which is excellent. Extremely scale looking. 

I'm sure some of they other S guys here have quite a bit more experience, but that's my 2-1/2 cents.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

... just thinking (dangerous!) Another call, this one to MTH, might also be worth your time. They might give you a timeline for the re-introduction of the S-Helper stuff. If you find out, please post it here.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Being a Flyer guy, there is little I can offer to you. However, other than manufacturers you've mentioned, there is always scratch building which is a popular choice for "real" S-Scalers. There are some serious S-Scale websites out there to help guide you to learn more about this.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks to all, you all gave a lot to think about,thanks again ........Mike


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Must be nice to be able to purchase only high-end products. I run green 631 gondolas, grey 640 hoppers, and red boxcars but I'm happy with them. Seriously, although I enjoy running "old junk," I do find that American Models and S Helper products suit my needs very well.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

markjs -- You make me laugh with that statement. Those are probably the cheapest most widely available rolling stock Flyer ever produced. They were always the ones included with sets. Quite frankly, I'd love to get my hands on a ton of those so I can use them to customize my own cars.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

markjs said:


> Must be nice to be able to purchase only high-end products. I run green 631 gondolas, grey 640 hoppers, and red boxcars but I'm happy with them. Seriously, although I enjoy running "old junk," I do find that American Models and S Helper products suit my needs very well.


didn't mean any harm,just tring to narrow my search,ie. explain my wants,
BtW,it is nice to buy what ever I want,wasn't allways that way,I worked hard and invested wisely,beleave me, it wasn't easy,many times I was scared of going bank raped=rupted. .............Mike


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike--No offence was taken. I do enjoy running my trains--old AF, American Models, S-Helper--as opposed to having some rare item sitting on a shelf or in a bank vault. (However, I do have an original mint circus car in the box, with inspector's voucher, that I paid five bucs for years ago.) I find it surprising, however, that some new $1000 locomotives from Lionel need to be repaired almost immediately. Something's wrong here!

To Don M: I've picked up some really nice custom cars on Ebay from picadilyjunction and flyfisher56. You guys really do nice work with old AF stuff. I wish I had your talent.

Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Have not heard of those, but will take a look.

I have never tried to customize/create my own rolling stock. But that is one project I'd like to try someday. My hope is to eventually create my own Christmas train, obviously for Holiday use. But I need some old, worn engines and rolling stock to practice with first since this is all new for me. Little by little whenever I find something that qualifies, I get it and pack it away for when that day arrives.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Little by little whenever I find something that qualifies, I get it and pack it away for when that day arrives.


You know, I do the same thing and when my wife sees I purchased something "new", she says "something else you're just gonna pack away out in the garage."

So I guess I'd better hope "that day arrives", for both me and my wife's sake.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Been there, heard that....they just don't understand.


----------

